# Amantis nawai



## Fisherman_Brazil (Nov 4, 2007)

Amantis nawai

Not yet have a comon name, I call them Black hands boxer mantis

With body length of about 1.5 cm only, small enough to catching attention by one's naking eyes, characterizing by the relatively short and black boxing front legs, and considered rare in Taiwan.


----------



## chun (Nov 4, 2007)

nice fine! any chance of breeding these?


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Nov 4, 2007)

chun said:


> nice fine! any chance of breeding these?


I hope, but have to see if male can be found in timely manner.


----------



## robo mantis (Nov 4, 2007)

How big do they get?


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Nov 4, 2007)

robo mantis said:


> How big do they get?


No more than an inch! small, little guy! They jump and run fast though.


----------



## andy hood (Nov 4, 2007)

lovely mantid indeed


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Dec 19, 2007)

Finally, my friend found a female for me and received a couple hours ago. To my surprise, not the male attempting to mate urgently, but taking approach face to face like a bull instead of skittish running or stalking around and mounting onto from behind with extremely caution.

Since this is only specimen I have, to ensure the mating, I take picture carefully so the actual copulation is not very clear to show on the photo. Really exciting to have this little cute guy indeed!


----------



## Andrew (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow, congratulations! Be sure to lemme know about any extra ooths.


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Dec 19, 2007)

I was stupid enough, the Black hand actually is a male after I received it. Now the female as we can see, no balck hand characteristics. They are actually ground doweled mantis. There are some wide collected female and laying fertile eggs, but this actual mating is most likely the first photo availible to the general public.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 19, 2007)

That is great, I have two different boxers now and I cannot wait for this third! :lol: That is really neat to see them mating right off, did they stay together long?


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Dec 19, 2007)

hibiscusmile said:


> That is great, I have two different boxers now and I cannot wait for this third! :lol: That is really neat to see them mating right off, did they stay together long?


The first one last an hour or so, then the second time took palce few hours later/ But I did not pay attention this time. Now they are seperated in different cages of their own. Will wait for the first ooth to hatch before sending out others.


----------



## Hypoponera (Dec 19, 2007)

It looks like the female has small, bud-like wings while the male lacks wings. Is that the case or am I seeing things? If that is the case, it would be the the reverse of all other species I have seen! Very cool indeed!!


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Dec 19, 2007)

Hypoponera said:


> It looks like the female has small, bud-like wings while the male lacks wings. Is that the case or am I seeing things? If that is the case, it would be the the reverse of all other species I have seen! Very cool indeed!!


Truely expert you are! never can be escaped from the trained eyes. There are two types of male, the one with wings and without. I made mistake because of this by the first glance.


----------



## Hypoponera (Dec 19, 2007)

How cool is that?! I know of only one species where the male has 2 wing conditions. Litaneutria minor males can have short or full length wings. The female always has short wings though. Infact, I lost an adult female because her short wings looked like wing pads of a nymph. She died of old age while I patiently waited for her to molt again!


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 19, 2007)

That's great news Luke  ! glad you figure that out. Nice looking mantis there and best of luck with them bro.


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks Mike and Yen,

later with little luck, shall have some ooth available, and will ship to the States and Germany, so everybody may have opportunity to breed them.


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Mar 27, 2008)

Sent all my ooth to germany friends, and now finaly I have managed to trade another ooth to work with, and now I have few subadult and L3 nymphs. Will keep updated when I am lucky enough to have them mated shortly.

Luke


----------



## Gurd (Mar 27, 2008)

Good luck with them Luke


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 27, 2008)

Yes we can hardly wait for some ooths, I have two types now and love the way they walk and box, they look like Popeyes arms :lol:


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks all.

I need to apologize for the misleading by calling Amantis nawai the "black hand/arm boxer mantis", although just for fun and for easy remembering. The name NA-WA-I (fame-peace-distinguish) is an Japanese scholar, could be the one first describing it. Sorry I have no answer to that, but I would feel guilty if people would follow my wrong doing and continuing call it this name.

Amantis nawai is a very small species, not really for anybody to keep. You must have some little prey for the L1, after that FF will be just perfect. Otherwise, the casualty will be more than we can possibly imagine. This species do boxing a lot, and can be identified by the black arm very easy, considered rare here in Taiwan, although really wild distributed over the mountainous region all over the island.

Luke


----------



## Hypoponera (Mar 29, 2008)

A possible candidate for springtails! Or the tiny fruitflies that are produced as a culture's food supply runs out.


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (May 21, 2008)

This species is not very difficult to breed if you have small prey ready. Any case, only FF is available the 30% out of the hatchlings (15 nymphs is nominal ) will likely be losing. Room temperature will be ok, and daily misting will be just fine. Very robust species, and please separate them no later then L4 if preferred as the cannibalism likely to happen the most.


----------

